# Lang Lang speaks very openly



## MozartDao (9 mo ago)

What is the most difficult piano piece? New interview with Lang Lang


----------



## Deltaairlines!!! (9 mo ago)

I like the one where he plays with the orange


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

That was a soft interview - the tough questions were left at the door.


----------



## UrbanK (Sep 10, 2016)

What tough questions is a pianist supposed to be confronted with in this kind of interview?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Deltaairlines!!! said:


> I like the one where he plays with the orange


I thought Victor Borge was the one who played with the orange. Did Lang Lang try it, too?


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

mbhaub said:


> I thought Victor Borge was the one who played with the orange. Did Lang Lang try it, too?


Wasn't it Chico Marx?


----------

